# Do not upgrade directly from iOS 7 to iOS 9



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you try it, you'll get stuck at a slide to upgrade screen.

I'm fixing an iPhone now, fortunately 8.4.1 is still being signed by Apple.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I did it on my Ipad Mini 2. No problems.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

plasmacat said:


> I did it on my Ipad Mini 2. No problems.


So you had skipped iOS 8?

If so, then wondering if it was an issue introduced in a particular version of 7 or if it is partly hardware. This user was on a AT&T iPhone 5s on 7.1.2. The issue is definitely not just her phone.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is your exact issue, but this could be the workaround.

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205239


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Oh I fixed it, but this didn't work for me. I downloaded the 8.4.1 ipsw and installed that manually, then ota update to 9. Apple can prevent that method though. Just hoping to prevent issues for someone else.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, I skipped IOS 8. Upgraded from IOS 7 to 9. No problems on Mini 2.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Interesting. I've seen a lot of other reports, all going the same way. Oh well, I still am glad I sent an email out to my users, if any went wrong, I'd be the one having to fix it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting... I wonder why there were people going from 7 to 9 anyway. I have an iPhone on 7 because it is an iPhone 4 and can't be upgraded beyond that... but my iPad had been in 8 for quite a while.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Interesting... I wonder why there were people going from 7 to 9 anyway. I have an iPhone on 7 because it is an iPhone 4 and can't be upgraded beyond that... but my iPad had been in 8 for quite a while.


For me, at least the user I had that ran into the issue, my thought was "You haven't updated the OS since 7.1.2 and you decide to go to 9 the day after it comes out?"

I have some users on iOS 6 (that support 9) that I've never been able to get to upgrade. I'm actually hoping we can start blocking their email access.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, I don't get having 7 on your ios devices either... Not if they can be updated.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah, I don't get having 7 on your ios devices either... Not if they can be updated.


The funniest one is I caught a user trying to downgrade from 7 to 6 when it first came out. This was after they stopped signing it. Only thing she accomplished was setting off alerts and getting her system reimaged.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah, I don't get having 7 on your ios devices either... Not if they can be updated.


I never updated from 7 to 8 cause I kept reading about bugs, because I talked to people who had problems, because there was not enough space on my mini to upgrade without using iTunes and iTunes on my PC is just a disaster and I don't want to deal with it at all. It's funny - IOS9 didn't need so much space to download and install over the air.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

plasmacat said:


> I never updated from 7 to 8 cause I kept reading about bugs, because I talked to people who had problems, because there was not enough space on my mini to upgrade without using iTunes and iTunes on my PC is just a disaster and I don't want to deal with it at all. It's funny - IOS9 didn't need so much space to download and install over the air.


I don't get why anyone thinks iTunes on the computer is that big a disaster especially if you are just using it to backup and update.... I've never had any issues with it myself.

And yeah they used a quarter the space as the last OS so it is far more streamlined.

And I love all the reports of bugs that never went away since I personally never ran across them myself so... Someone always reports lots of bugs in any OS system for any device be it phones or DIRECTV DVRs or whatever... I personally just can't hold back because someone has found a bug. If it's that big a bug it'll be fixed fast and if not it may not even show up for me. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I update at least for the 100 (literally) security fixes in iOS 9. Though I wish my iPad was compatible with the ad blocking support in iOS 9.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I get not updating on day one of a new release. I often do, but I wouldn't if I were running a company or something... but it's weird to skip an entire version and then update on day one!

Meanwhile... sometimes I have the bugs that I see others talking about, most times I don't. The bug I have on my iPhone is one that is never going to be fixed... where it spontaneously and randomly starts using 4G data (even when WiFi is available) and it'll do it in standby or when turned on too... so I had to just disable all data use on my iPhone since Apple blames the AT&T carrier data and AT&T blames the iOS version... and whatever the bug, it apparently was fixed in iOS8... which I can put on my iPhone 4.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah... I get not updating on day one of a new release. I often do, but I wouldn't if I were running a company or something... but it's weird to skip an entire version and then update on day one!
> 
> Meanwhile... sometimes I have the bugs that I see others talking about, most times I don't. The bug I have on my iPhone is one that is never going to be fixed... where it spontaneously and randomly starts using 4G data (even when WiFi is available) and it'll do it in standby or when turned on too... so I had to just disable all data use on my iPhone since Apple blames the AT&T carrier data and AT&T blames the iOS version... and whatever the bug, it apparently was fixed in iOS8... which I can put on my iPhone 4.


. Oh you don't need to do that.. I believe there is a new option that you can toggle on and off called wifi assist. Go to settings. Cellular. Scroll all the way to the bottom and turn that off. In theory then it won't use cellular if you are connected to a wifi at all. May be worth a try!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> . Oh you don't need to do that.. I believe there is a new option that you can toggle on and off called wifi assist. Go to settings. Cellular. Scroll all the way to the bottom and turn that off. In theory then it won't use cellular if you are connected to a wifi at all. May be worth a try!


His phone isn't compatible with 9.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Missed that. Darn...


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't get why anyone thinks iTunes on the computer is that big a disaster especially if you are just using it to backup and update.... I've never had any issues with it myself.


ITunes on my pc does not find a lot of my music (all mp3s). It does not find most of my videos (mp4s). I put a lot of time in trying to fix this and finally gave up. This is main reason I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I see. I really fire it up to do backups as a just in case once in awhile. Haven't used it
Much in a while but I never really had that issue but then I mostly ripped CDs into iTunes in the first place. 

As for not finding stuff I always just pointed it at what i wanted for movies. I never wanted it doing to much auto for that since itd eat up space on my iPad since I have more movies than would fit.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> . Oh you don't need to do that.. I believe there is a new option that you can toggle on and off called wifi assist. Go to settings. Cellular. Scroll all the way to the bottom and turn that off. In theory then it won't use cellular if you are connected to a wifi at all. May be worth a try!





dpeters11 said:


> His phone isn't compatible with 9.


Yeah... that's the problem... not only did they fix the bug in subsequent releases, they've also added better workarounds in the event it gets broken again! Unfortunate that nobody is interested in fixing the bug back in iOS7... and since I can't afford a new phone right now, I'm stuck with my own no-data workaround... which mostly works, since I almost never used my data anyway. It's how I knew about the bug so quickly because I wasn't using the data myself and big chunks of usage were happening while I was asleep!

Meanwhile... my iPad Air seems to like iOS9 ok so far. I'm sure I've not dug into all the new features just yet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The odd thing on 9 is the various features that need hardware support. 64 bit chip for ad blocking, integrated motion processor in the main cpu for always on siri, the requirements for facedown detection.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

iOS 9.0.1 just released and supposed to fix this issue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> iOS 9.0.1 just released and supposed to fix this issue.


 which issue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not only did I run iOS 9 betas, but having install the GM without any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> which issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The slide to upgrade issue when moving from iOS 7 to 9 that you can't get past without restoring. Now, it seems that maybe not everyone had the issue, as we have one here that did it. It might have some going to do with having a pass code set. But it definitely was a confirmed bug.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> The slide to upgrade issue when moving from iOS 7 to 9 that you can't get past without restoring. Now, it seems that maybe not everyone had the issue, as we have one here that did it. It might have some going to do with having a pass code set. But it definitely was a confirmed bug.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


oh ok. I am always on the latest or quite often running betas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> oh ok. I am always on the latest or quite often running betas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, but it's not uncommon for regular users to be behind. I try to get them to keep current (other than maybe not getting a major new release the day it comes out), but not always successful.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Same here, but it's not uncommon for regular users to be behind. I try to get them to keep current (other than maybe not getting a major new release the day it comes out), but not always successful.


since I always have the latest iphones (yeah call me whatever, is my money) I am always current and when I fall behind (the days of the new releases) I upgrade right away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> since I always have the latest iphones (yeah call me whatever, is my money) I am always current and when I fall behind (the days of the new releases) I upgrade right away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


M wife is upgrading her 6+ to a 6s+ so I can't say anything 

Besides, she sold it for more than the Verizon payoff, so her monthly bill is staying the same.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------

